# Wolf pics



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought maybe we could share. I love wolves, actually more than I love dogs. So yeah... I'd love to see any wolf pics you've taken. Here's some various wolf pics I've taken over the years. All are captive but this first one:

Wild wolf in Yellowstone Nat'l Park:


















Nikolai:









Mexican wolf:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

More mexican wolves:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Old One Eye the red wolf



















More Mexican wolves:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

There are wolves in your area?!?! 
I'd be a little scared rather than taking pictures I would probably get out of there! We apparently have wolves in our big forest parks but I've yet to see one. I can see a coyote sometimes and bears but no wolves. Unfortunately I never have a camera handy so I don't have any pics.


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

I am always readly to see wolves pics.



Michiyo-Fir said:


> There are wolves in your area?!?!
> I'd be a little scared rather than taking pictures I would probably get out of there! We apparently have wolves in our big forest parks but I've yet to see one. I can see a coyote sometimes and bears but no wolves. Unfortunately I never have a camera handy so I don't have any pics.




They are more scare of you then you are of them. They will try to stay away from you as much as possible. You can take their pics but i bet that they would not come to you not unless they have been rasiened by humams.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> There are wolves in your area?!?!
> I'd be a little scared rather than taking pictures I would probably get out of there! We apparently have wolves in our big forest parks but I've yet to see one. I can see a coyote sometimes and bears but no wolves. Unfortunately I never have a camera handy so I don't have any pics.


No, not in my area at all. We just have coyotes here. But we've been going to wolf country the past few years and have been lucky to see a few wild wolves. The rest of the pics are from various wolves in captivity.

Wolves are a _lot_ less dangerous to humans than bears. They're typically going to run away from you as they're scared of people.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Most of these have already been posted, but they are wolves (and wolf-dogs), so why not.

Makita, wolf x shepherd x husky:









Kotori, 90% wolf x 10% shepherd









Sierra, wolf x shepherd x husky (no babies were harmed, she's just licking!):









Sierra again, I think:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

And everyone loves Samson, wolf x malamute:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lastly, some pictures from the farm:





































Photos by Mike of Howling Woods, so props to him. ^_^


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Ahh! I'm loving all these pics! Laurelin, love the shots of the wild wolf, and the others too!

And Jess, I can never get tired of seeing the Howling Woods pack. Beautiful woofers there!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Wolves are a _lot_ less dangerous to humans than bears. They're typically going to run away from you as they're scared of people.


Very strange because our city always tells us to be careful of wolves. Apparently since they live in the parks they're pretty used to humans and sometimes snatch small dogs, rabbits, or even children is what we're afraid of.

The coyotes here are even worse, there are always many cases of them snatching small dogs and other small animals from peoples yards, the parks, everywhere. A 2 year old was even attacked a few months ago and suffered pretty bad injuries.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Ahh! I'm loving all these pics! Laurelin, love the shots of the wild wolf, and the others too!
> 
> And Jess, I can never get tired of seeing the Howling Woods pack. Beautiful woofers there!


 BTW, I love your signature photo!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

These are fabulous photos everyone. I love wolves as well Laurelin. Guess that's why I love seeing the pictures Nekomi posts (of my favorite Jasper). JessR has some pretty awesome ones as well. There is just something about a wolf...sort of like seeing a wild cat...

I think I want to come back as a wolf...or one of Nekomi's wolf-dogs!


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is pics of my wolfkids.

1.Alo

2.Tala

3.Alo when he wa a baby howling

4.Allie and Keeda

5.Wahya

6. Tala and Allie

7.Wahya

8.Allie and Alo.


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

more pics of the wolfkids.

1.Alo

2.Alo and me

3.Keeda

4.Keeda

5.Keeda

6.Wahya

7.Me Wahya, and Keeda


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

More pics of my wolfkids.

1. Me,Wahya,Keeda and Tala

2.Keeda

3.Tallie

4.Tallie

5.Wahya

6.Alo

7.Alo


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

And the last of my wolfkids.


1. Allie,Alo and me

2.Alo and Allie

3.Allie and Alo

4.Alo and Willie

5.Talie

6.Wahya and Me 

7.Keeda and me she loves to drink out of your water bottle.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Alosmom, your pics were a real treat!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

they sure a beautiful 
love all the pics 
jamie


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

I wish i had pics of the first pack that was released in new york. They where released in sterling new york and i lived there growing up. I was lucky enough to live across the road from where they set up their den area...god i used to go up there and sit and watch them for hours. 

one time some guy was illegally bow hunting and he got a deer...well make that he wounded a deer, he didnt get it the pack got it. I was lucky enough to be able to watch them take it down. IT was AWESOME>


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We occasionally have wolves pass through our area. They don't usually stay around very long but this year they were killing a lot of calves. They started hunting them but they were smart enough to move on and they never got any of them.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm loving all the pics and the stories. Alo is just a gorgeous animal.



nekomi said:


> Ahh! I'm loving all these pics! Laurelin, love the shots of the wild wolf, and the others too!


When we went to Yellowstone, it decided to snow a lot (in July mind you). So the Lamar Valley was closed because of the roads. The Lamar Valley is one of the prime places in the world to go wolf watch and I was so disappointed. So we ended up deciding to go to Hayden Valley. One the way we were passing through this stretch where we see a big grey wolf on the side of the road and a bear on the other side of the road. Everyone's watching the bear and no one even sees the wolf. We go a ways to try to turn around and out comes this little black wolf. He crosses the road and hangs around a second and disappears back into the foliage. We never got pictures of the other one but they both just took my breath away. Anyways, we showed the pictures to the naturalist we'd spent the past few days with and according to them (you're supposed to report every wolf sighting within the park) they thought it was part of the Nez Perce pack. They think the black one was one of last years pups, the grey wolf was much bigger.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Whoa those pictures are awesome!! Thanks for sharing; I absolutely love wolves and would love to study them one day! I always wanted to see a wolf in its natural habitat; I've only seen them at the Native American reservation, one was a pure wolf and the other a wolf/malamute mix. But I couldn't take my eyes off the wolf and he would let me pet him, etc. It was awesome, I was on cloud 9! 
Oh yeah can't forget about Tiffany! There was this man in the hospital and his pets were with us, at the kennel--he must've had a permit for her and even though they said she was wolf mix, you could tell she was pure wolf. 

Keep the photos coming please!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures, of wolves and the wolfkids. 

We were planning a trip to Yellowstone this summer, but didn't think Trent would like it


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> I think I want to come back as a wolf...or one of Nekomi's wolf-dogs!


Wow! I think that's the nicest compliment I've received in a long time! 

I hope my woofers are that happy!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Wow! I think that's the nicest compliment I've received in a long time!
> 
> I hope my woofers are that happy!


Take a look at your woofers Nekomi...I would say they are in woofer heaven living at your home. You have done so much to make even the most difficult hybrid have a great life. In reality, I just wish I could have Jasper... But I'll let you keep him and I'll just look at his picture.


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

great pics ,....

i love sam  wish i cud grab him outa screen


----------



## Jinx13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Why would you be afraid? I have raised pure bred wolves, they are more afraid of you than you of them...hype like that is why they are in peril....Such stuff should be a crime to spread.....


----------

